# 88 Gallon Tank Decor



## Fandango2014 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an 88 gallon tank with the dimensions 18 in, 30 in, 38 in. It is going to have Aulonocara Baenschi, Aulonocara Lwandi, Aulonocara Maylandi, and Cytrocara Moorii. How should thetank look?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

How the tank look's in my opinion is personal preference. I've had mine since last August and have changed the look 3 times and and once had nothing in it but the sand for a week and it never affected my fish or stressed them out. I have fake plants, fake rocks, real creek rock, limestone, driftwood and sand in mine. They do love things to swim through, around and under.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

the footprint of your tank is too small to keep blue dolphins ( moorii) inmo
i have a 5ft and have decided against them unfortuneatly as it seems a 6ft is more to whats required from what i read here.
don't confuse gallons to footprint mine is only 93 gallons


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male?

Which dimension is the length?


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

uh, length, height, depth


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Length=18
Height=30
Depth=38 (this would be the measurement from front to back)

Please confirm. For haps and peacocks you want more than half open sand and a rock pile or two. Some of the peacocks are cave dwellers.


----------



## Fandango2014 (Feb 6, 2014)

The height is actually 38. I learned no more Cytrocara in the same tank, and only one peacock. Does this change anything?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No same decor. Open sand and a rock pile.


----------



## Fandango2014 (Feb 6, 2014)

ok thanks


----------

